# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  Guns in schools

## mkm

Remember posting something about this not too long ago - and here is the follow up

Children hold assault rifles as part of Army school visit - NZ Herald

----------


## P38

Good on the Army.

Giving kids a dose of real education.

And what's wrong with the Army recruiting in schools giving kids another bloody good career choice to think about.

The Gangs already do this .... Don't see Nikki Kaye calling for and immediate policy on this issue now do we!

When I was at intermediate in the 70s we had a Youth Aid Police Officer come talk to our class.

Some kids got ruffed up a bit and had the cuffs slapped on them and we all got to handle her police issue revolver.

She also strongly promoted a career in the police force as an option for us all.

It was a bloody good talk that I remember to this day.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## shooternz

Going back further to the 50's we had Cadet training every Wednesday afternoon at High School did parade drill with deactivated .303's got taken to the army range at Ardmore
to shoot .22RF and later on .303's and Bren guns,
None of my school mates ever robbed a Dairy

----------


## lumberjack

Don't see anything wrong with it at all. I'm sure the army would have taught the kids the basic principals of safety and great leaning experience that they wont forget in a hurry. I did trapshooting all though high school and as far as I know i'm not a psychopath  :ORLY: . I think they should make some sort of firearm training/use,  whether shotgun or rifle compulsory.

----------


## Rushy

Fucking  The kids will remember that day as cool forever.  Beats the hell out of the day the Vegan Society gave out carrot sticks.

----------


## Danger Mouse

the comments on stuff are overwhelmingly supportive. Good to send another message to the politicians in a public setting.

----------


## zimmer

> Going back further to the 50's we had Cadet training every Wednesday afternoon at High School did parade drill with deactivated .303's got taken to the army range at Ardmore
> to shoot .22RF and later on .303's and Bren guns,
> None of my school mates ever robbed a Dairy


Yep did the same thing. Although formal cadets had been canned at that stage and only volunteer cadets was run for a while at our school.
Got trained to strip and reassemble a Bren blindfolded. Main point I guess was to familiarise us with barrel chages in the dark.

Shot 22s at the army range in the inner city. Oh shock, horror, terrible stuff!
Mind you the range was outdoors with a backstop not that high.

Had an annual shoot with No 4s and the Brens. 
Rumour had it that years previously the cadets had colluded to all shoot at once at a gum tree to the left of the target's storage shed in an attempt to cut the tree down. A good story but I doubt it was true as each of us when we went down on the mound was supervised one on one.

Got to play with Sterlings and a 106mm recoiless rifle. (50 cal single shot Browning on top of it to fire a spotter b4 setting off the biggie.)

No Greens or do gooders to shut us down in those days. And ditto, no armed robbers emerged from our school. We were all better off for the dicipline.

----------


## doubleRB

Oh I did love that Bren gun, 27 .303 rounds, me and the rest of us on the range were told to fire 9 bursts of 3. boring, I flippled the lever to semi-auto, shoot 8 rounds, went back to full auto and empted the mag, who would notice? They did

----------


## john m

Did the same at my old high school the range was in a corner of the playing field.

----------


## zimmer

> Oh I did love that Bren gun, 27 .303 rounds, me and the rest of us on the range were told to fire 9 bursts of 3. boring, I flippled the lever to semi-auto, shoot 8 rounds, went back to full auto and empted the mag, who would notice? They did


Ha ha yeah with us the army guys picked up all the empties and made sure the number tallied with the number of live rounds that was issued.

----------


## Frodo

Good on em'!!

----------


## gadgetman

Damn. We should have had all that stuff in my days at school. Probably would have got into the firearms a lot earlier than my mid 40's, which is pretty good since I'm only 21 and a bit now. By the sounds of it it may have helped straighten out a couple of the ratbags that went on to become career crims.

----------


## P38

The .22 rifle range at Hastings boys high is still there.

And was still in use when I was there in the late 70s

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> The .22 rifle range at Hastings boys high is still there.
> 
> And was still in use when I was there in the late 70s
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Hark you ya young bugger.  High school in the late seventies.  Unless you were a teacher of course.

----------


## P38

> Hark you ya young bugger.  High school in the late seventies.  Unless you were a teacher of course.


Hahahaha

I'm pleased you think I'm a young bugger,

 I feel like young bugger now with me new bits plumbed in.

Although my 6yr old granddaughter recently asked me what it was like in the olden days and was surprised when I told her " Buggered if I know I wasn't there".

I was a Turd in 1976  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> Hahahaha
> 
> I'm pleased you think I'm a young bugger,
> 
>  I feel like young bugger now with me new bits plumbed in.
> 
> Although my 6yr old granddaughter recently asked me what it was like in the olden days and was surprised when I told her " Buggered if I know I wasn't there".
> 
> I was a Turd in 1976 
> ...


Fuck I got out of the army after five years and got married in seventy six.  You are a young buck Pete and don't let your granddaughter tell you any different.

----------


## gadgetman

> Hahahaha
> 
> I'm pleased you think I'm a young bugger,
> 
>  I feel like young bugger now with me new bits plumbed in.
> 
> Although my 6yr old granddaughter recently asked me what it was like in the olden days and was surprised when I told her " Buggered if I know I wasn't there".
> 
> I was a Turd in 1976 
> ...


You old bugger. I was 2 years behind you.

----------


## P38

> Fuck I got out of the army after five years and got married in seventy six.  You are a young buck Pete and don't let your granddaughter tell you any different.


  @Rushy

Can I Refer her to you then next time she wants to know about the " Olden Days"?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy
> 
> Can I Refer her to you then next time she wants to know about the " Olden Days"?
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Nah Maca is a better go.

----------


## kidmac42

Yep, rushys 'storm in a teacup' pic is right on the money. See all the politicians getting the cotton wool out to wrap kids up even more.
Firearm safety in school is pure commonsense in my view.

----------


## Maca49

> Hahahaha
> 
> I'm pleased you think I'm a young bugger,
> 
>  I feel like young bugger now with me new bits plumbed in.
> 
> Although my 6yr old granddaughter recently asked me what it was like in the olden days and was surprised when I told her " Buggered if I know I wasn't there".
> 
> I was a Turd in 1976 
> ...


Your just a boy! I was 3 yrs married by then!! :O O:

----------


## P38

> Your just a boy! I was 3 yrs married by then!!


What was it like in the "Olden Days"? then @Maca49  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Maca49

> Nah Maca is a better go.


My mother in law used to get so pissed with me when I asked what her horse was called and what a trap was like to trip round in!
I told the bitch that used to do the FAL renewals that rifle education should be re introduced back into schools. She was appalled! Told me I had rocks in my head! I thought she was an F. Wit!! My grand kids will all be introduced, every child should understand a firearms!! :Cool:

----------


## Maca49

> What was it like in the "Olden Days"? then @Maca49 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


It was more black and white really, safe sex and willing woman, fast cars, easy access to hunting, very little violence, cheap houses, no money, dirt roads, heaps of jobs..... it was bloody awesome!!!!

----------


## P38

> It was more black and white really, safe sex and willing woman, fast cars, easy access to hunting, very little violence, cheap houses, no money, dirt roads, heaps of jobs..... it was bloody awesome!!!!


Yeah that's kinda how I remember it too.

Sunday sessions were quite prevalent too. :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Sideshow

> It was more black and white really, safe sex and willing woman, fast cars, easy access to hunting, very little violence, cheap houses, no money, dirt roads, heaps of jobs..... it was bloody awesome!!!!


Sounds like where I want to live now :XD:

----------


## Maca49

> Yeah that's kinda how I remember it too.
> 
> Sunday sessions were quite prevalent too.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Working on cars in dads shed drinking stout and raspberry, naked parties in the back seat of the Cortina drinking blackberry nip! Drinking all night in the local in Carterton, signed in for the night, leaving pissed about 1 in the morning with a bottle of Asti Spumante in a box with two champagne flutes, for a quick bit of in and out on the way home. Awesome!! :Cool:

----------


## Martin358

> Hahahaha
> 
> I'm pleased you think I'm a young bugger,
> 
>  I feel like young bugger now with me new bits plumbed in.
> 
> Although my 6yr old granddaughter recently asked me what it was like in the olden days and was surprised when I told her " Buggered if I know I wasn't there".
> 
> I was a Turd in 1976 
> ...


Ha i was a turd in73

----------


## Russian 22.

I remember shooting a slug gun at intermediate school camp. A couple of my brothers shot a 7.62 x 39 sks and a 12 gauge shotgun at a Christian camp but I don't even remember seeing firearms at school even when the fuzz brought the common whores and the bite your nuts German Shepherds.

I would have loved to shoot a 22. I would have definitely gotten my license when I was 16 rather than 20. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

Nikki Kaye

Training in the 7 basic firearms safety rules should be a compulsory subject in high school.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Steve123

We had 25m indoor 22 shooting as an elective sport at Wanganui boys when I was there in 85

----------


## kidmac42

> Nikki Kaye
> 
> Training in the 7 basic firearms safety rules should be a compulsory subject in high school.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


It would breed better attitudes in our students in general.
But sadly, very unlikely to happen.

----------


## Maca49

Not with idiots like Delahunty,

----------


## Ryan

In the early 80s 1RR in Bluff, Durban would sometimes entertain a local high school by demonstrating various explosives down on the beach. An envelope containing a sheet of plastic explosive would be used to destroy a desk and a length of Cordtex in the sand would be detonated. 

Sometimes an RPG-7 would be fired out over the sea. If it does not hit a target after ~920m it explodes and one would see a brilliant white flash and then hear the boom from the explosion. Pity that never happened at my high school.  :Sad:

----------


## Dougie

Sorry I have an issue with this article - FIRED an assault weapon? I highly doubt it. 

Sure, guns are "for killing people". I was in the army and never killed anyone... nor wanted to. I enjoyed my shooting (and was pretty dang good at it!) but my goal was to get to Antartica. 

What a psychopath, hey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

We cant have guns at school, that would mean they would be taught responsibility and discipline and that is something we are encouraged not to teach as parents now.......fucking cotton wool state.

----------


## gadgetman

> We cant have guns at school, that would mean they would be taught responsibility and discipline and that is something we are encouraged not to teach as parents now.......fucking cotton wool state.


Yes Gibo. Guns are bad, ohhhh. They must be wrapped up, out of sight and never seen. That way when one is seen it is even more mysterious and badder.

A bit like DOC and the battle for the birds. If they kill off almost all the slow breeding native birds, like that seem intent on, and leave a great void for the faster breeding introduced species then the natives will be rarer and any sighting of them will be so much more exciting. Then they'll have more reason to keep doing what they are doing.

----------


## A330driver

Awesome to see this type of Gun education.... for any one!!!.My first introductions was the WGTN Deerstalkers range over in Makara in the 70,s, promoted by the Porirua police at porirua college.. 6 of us went,had the time of our lives.Now,I carry an H&K 40 in the cockpit to keep the peace from worldly idiots that try to take it from me...My point.. The training I received from the deer stalkers assoc has stayed with me,and set the stage,attitude,and competency that comes from firearms education.The dedicated people that are willing to teach this should be applauded

----------


## Maca49

My old mate has traveled the world hunting and has some nice mounted heads. He regularly gets offers to give talks on his hobby at various schools. He told me he always takes his rifle and sits it at the back of the display, he said he loves the discussion that goes on when his talk is finished and they inspect the heads and find the rifle he used to shoot some of the animals, many kids are curious and love to learn about the rifle.

----------


## shooternz

When I was growing up most of the fathers in my neighbourhood were WW11 vets a lot of them had a firearm of some sort .22Rf and shotguns and a few .303's all of the kids knew who had what
and where is was stored, If we asked nicely we got to handle them and got basic safety instructions no one ever took one we had respect for others property unless it was fruit trees,
nobody locked their door back then you could pop up the road shopping for an hour or two and be sure you would not be burgled,
Now the bastards nick your clothes of the line.

----------


## systolic

.

----------


## systolic

Well at least by the time the army is ever allowed to do a similar demonstration again, they will have LMTs to show the kids. 

Then the stocks can be collapsed to let the kids get a better length of pull and better cheek weld. That should make it even more enjoyable for them.

----------


## Sasquatch

What a Nanny state we are.

----------


## nightshooter

we teach kid's safety about road's,fire,etc but when it come's to gun they are not allowed to even see them let alone talk about them and that just make's gun more intresting for kid's

----------


## Gibo

> we teach kid's safety about road's,fire,etc but when it come's to gun they are not allowed to even see them let alone talk about them and that just make's gun more intresting for kid's


Are you a teacher mate? What are your thoughts on that?

----------


## A330driver

[QUOTE=Sasquatch;602363]What a Nanny state we are.[/QUOT
Yeah mate ,we bloody are..... there's not much anymore that you can do to change but get involved,?????... and then you can actually change it.Not trying to take the piss here,but the reality is you are fighting people who don't see it our way.... that's why I belong to the NRA... the 2nd amendment is a fine piece of writing even for us kiwis..... THE RIGHT TO BEAR ARMS!!!

----------


## systolic

> Are you a teacher mate? What are your thoughts on that?


I hope not with his grammar.

----------


## nightshooter

> Are you a teacher mate? What are your thoughts on that?


no mate i'm not teacher,just seem's silly to teach safety about some thing and hide other thing's.most of the kid's shooting kid's has been with illegaly held firearm's,most people don't really kown there kid's mate's parent's. p.s i'm a high school dorp out and kill rabbit's for a living :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pauli

> Are you a teacher mate? What are your thoughts on that?


I am a primary school principal. I'll tell you what I do and then you can make an educated guess about my thoughts on the topic.

Every year I take our Y7 - 8 students (11 - 12 year olds) home to the family farm on the shores of the Firth of Thames for a week long camp, usually during week 4 - 5 of term one when the weather is still warm and settled and the fishing is coming on. There, we indulge in a number of activities including clay bird shooting for those big enough to hold a 20g and plinking at paper or spinner targets with a .22LR for those not big enough. All under strict supervision of _moi._ I've been doing this since about 2005 and I hope that I am not the exception.

Of the 300 - 400 kids who have experienced this, I've only had to take the gun from one student, funnily enough this year. He didn't follow my clear instructions - you are not to move the barrel of the shotgun outside of these two markers! Granted he must have been (over) excited to fondle a gun but he broke the cardinal rule by taking the unloaded and broken-action gun, swinging it around to point at his peers. It was a hard lesson for this boy and as I pointed out to the other students _there is no replay button!_ However, he gets a chance to redeem himself next year - I trust he will.

I love doing this stuff and will continue to do so as long as I can - it builds character as many contributors to this thread have alluded to.

----------


## P38

> I am a primary school principal. I'll tell you what I do and then you can make an educated guess about my thoughts on the topic.
> 
> Every year I take our Y7 - 8 students (11 - 12 year olds) home to the family farm on the shores of the Firth of Thames for a week long camp, usually during week 4 - 5 of term one when the weather is still warm and settled and the fishing is coming on. There, we indulge in a number of activities including clay bird shooting for those big enough to hold a 20g and plinking at paper or spinner targets with a .22LR for those not big enough. All under strict supervision of _moi._ I've been doing this since about 2005 and I hope that I am not the exception.
> 
> Of the 300 - 400 kids who have experienced this, I've only had to take the gun from one student, funnily enough this year. He didn't follow my clear instructions - you are not to move the barrel of the shotgun outside of these two markers! Granted he must have been (over) excited to fondle a gun but he broke the cardinal rule by taking the unloaded and broken-action gun, swinging it around to point at his peers. It was a hard lesson for this boy and as I pointed out to the other students _there is no replay button!_ However, he gets a chance to redeem himself next year - I trust he will.
> 
> I love doing this stuff and will continue to do so as long as I can - it builds character as many contributors to this thread have alluded to.


Good on ya  @Pauli  :Thumbsup: 

cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> I am a primary school principal. I'll tell you what I do and then you can make an educated guess about my thoughts on the topic.
> 
> Every year I take our Y7 - 8 students (11 - 12 year olds) home to the family farm on the shores of the Firth of Thames for a week long camp, usually during week 4 - 5 of term one when the weather is still warm and settled and the fishing is coming on. There, we indulge in a number of activities including clay bird shooting for those big enough to hold a 20g and plinking at paper or spinner targets with a .22LR for those not big enough. All under strict supervision of _moi._ I've been doing this since about 2005 and I hope that I am not the exception.
> 
> Of the 300 - 400 kids who have experienced this, I've only had to take the gun from one student, funnily enough this year. He didn't follow my clear instructions - you are not to move the barrel of the shotgun outside of these two markers! Granted he must have been (over) excited to fondle a gun but he broke the cardinal rule by taking the unloaded and broken-action gun, swinging it around to point at his peers. It was a hard lesson for this boy and as I pointed out to the other students _there is no replay button!_ However, he gets a chance to redeem himself next year - I trust he will.
> 
> I love doing this stuff and will continue to do so as long as I can - it builds character as many contributors to this thread have alluded to.


On ya Pauli.  Someone buy that man a beer.  Waikato of course.

----------


## gadgetman

> On ya Pauli.  Someone buy that man a beer.  Waikato of course.


Make your mind up, one or the other, Rushy.

----------


## Rushy

> Make your mind up, one or the other, Rushy.


People with a buggered back don't get to be cheeky on this forum.  That is me saying "piss off" nicely.

----------


## ROKTOY

@Pauli, Keep doing what you are doing mate.

----------


## Ryan

> I hope not with his grammar.


Do you gauge the content of a man's character based on his grammar? 

I sincerely hope not. An example if you will, I've a few friends that are not wordsmiths by their own admission. They know how to operate tools safely, about welding, metallurgy, mechanics, electrics, handling hazardous materials and so on - all of whom are more than adept at their chosen professions and are people whom, when the need arises, I rely upon to do things for me that I am unable to do.

Any of these people would be qualified to teach someone how to do the job - some do.

----------


## gadgetman

> People with a buggered back don't get to be cheeky on this forum.  That is me saying "piss off" nicely.


Me? Cheeky? I'm not cheeky on this forum Rushy. I'm cheeky everywhere.

----------


## Rushy

> Me? Cheeky? I'm not cheeky on this forum Rushy. I'm cheeky everywhere.


Ha ha ha ha. Never!

----------


## 40mm

ban schools, especially those with high capacity, and/or high caliber students.

----------


## Sylvester

@Pauli Ever have any parents that have issues with their kids using firearms?

----------


## nelpop

Good on ya Pauli. Its good to see someone in your position encouraging safe us of firearms.

----------


## systolic

> Do you gauge the content of a man's character based on his grammar?


With only their written word on this forum to judge them by, how else?

----------


## Gibo

> With only their written word on this forum to judge them by, how else?


Maybe their character, intent or mannerisms? I guess most of us dont think you're a great guy because you have good grammar.

----------


## Gibo

@Pauli i like your work mate  :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

Some dick opposed the guns in schools thing on the basis that it may scare or traumatise refugee students.
I take a different view on that one. 
A kid who has been unfortunate enough to witness the harm that firearms can do to fellow humans, is more likely to have a healthy respect for them (firearms), rather than a fear of.
Apologies for any grammatical errors  :Psmiley:

----------


## gadgetman

> Some dick opposed the guns in schools thing on the basis that it may scare or traumatise refugee students.
> I take a different view on that one. 
> A kid who has been unfortunate enough to witness the harm that firearms can do to fellow humans, is more likely to have a healthy respect for them (firearms), rather than a fear of.
> Apologies for any grammatical errors


Apology not accepted. Go back and finish the last sentence with a full stop or something.

----------


## Sasquatch

This grammar shit is getting old.

----------


## gadgetman

> This grammar shit is getting old.


Too right. It's more what they write and how they write. Love my mate @kotuku's stuff, has me laughing till my ribs hurt most of the time.

----------


## systolic

> This grammar shit is getting old.


I fully agree. Some of the spelling and punctuation is appalling. 

I for one, simply can't take anyone seriously who writes like an eight year old.

----------


## R93

> I fully agree. Some of the spelling and punctuation is appalling. 
> 
> I for one, simply can't take anyone seriously who writes like an eight year old.


I am sure there is a tiny, insignificant place in your world, where your opinion may be highly valued.

How about you fuck off there you pretentious phallus.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

> I fully agree. Some of the spelling and punctuation is appalling. 
> 
> I for one, simply can't take anyone seriously who writes like an eight year old.


But being grammatically incorrect is ok? ah hang on, I'll fix it for ya...

...I for one, simply cannot take anyone THAT writes like an eight year old seriously.
or is it...
I for one, simply cannot take seriously, anyone who writes like an eight year old.
But you may have almost got away with just putting a comma in between 'seriously' and 'who", perhaps? but nah, you wouldn't get your punctuation wrong on a public forum now would you?

Or you could get over yourself because we know what you meant even though you didn't type it out absobloodylutely perfectly.

----------


## systolic

> I am sure there is a tiny, insignificant place in your world, where your opinion may be highly valued.
> 
> How about you fuck off there you pretentious phallus.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Charming.

----------


## nightshooter

@Pauli good to hear :Thumbsup:

----------


## timattalon

> Some dick opposed the guns in schools thing on the basis that it may scare or traumatise refugee students.
> I take a different view on that one. 
> A kid who has been unfortunate enough to witness the harm that firearms can do to fellow humans, is more likely to have a healthy respect for them (firearms), rather than a fear of.
> Apologies for any grammatical errors


I saw that dick make that statement on the news and my first thought was how did he treat kids who had lost someone to a motor accident? Were they traumatised every time they saw a car? You would probably find that if these kids were that badly traumatised that an gradual introduction to the understanding that it was the Soldier (and I use that word very loosely in this context) who did the damage and that this is what would require counselling to deal with said trauma.

----------


## timattalon

I sent this email to Nikki Kaye after her comments.

_Hello Nikki Kaye

I am passing some feedback and offering you the chance to clarify your views regarding the comments on the Army introducing firearms to students in conjunction with a leadership programme.

I have been following the results of this programme for a number of weeks now and all of the positive feedback from those involved. In fact there was no negative response at all until the comments by yourself and the Greens representative. I have seen the results of smaller introductions and teaching students responsibility and leadership qualities in a similar manner. And all of a sudden its "Guns in schools" I am hoping that this is an editing of your original comment by a media that I have experienced similar things with. (They dont appear to let the truth get in the way of a good headline and they seem to like scaremongering whenever they can)

Introducing young people to things like leadership and responsibility and allowing them to come into contact with firearms in a safe and supervised environment is not "Guns in schools". That quote makes it sound like armed police at the gates and teachers with carry permits. Panic mongering at its best. To be clear, we live in a relatively safe society and we do not need that type of"Guns in schools" such as the examples prior. However, we live in an outdoor society where we are legally allowed to do things like hunting and target shooting as sports and enjoy many other freedoms. With this in mind, teaching our youth responsibility and leadership, and showing them these sorts of things in a manner that takes the fascination away from these items as well as allows them to make better decisions if they come into these situations. Replace the word "Guns" with "Alcohol" or "Sexual activity" and think about the parallels for a second. Do we now have "Drugs in schools" because we teach kids about them? Do we now have "Sex in schools" because we teach them how to avoid pregnancy or STD's. Are you saying we should not teach kids personal responsibility? Personal responsibility is, from my experience, one of the core subjects that is so poorly taught that when these young adults are out in public now, we are seeing the consequences of not teaching it well. They are getting hurt and killed because that have not learnt behavioral boundaries. They know that there are no consequences for their actions because they have not been taught any.

We drum into our children "Stranger danger" so if they are tempted with lollies by a stranger they know what to do, which is contrary to their natural desire for sweets. We teach them road safety, because you can imagine what would happen if we taught a kid to ride a bike then simply ignore the dangers. We should also take the mystery out of items that they may come across in life that may fascinate them so rather than knowing how to use them, they know how to behave around them. And I am not talking just firearms. This can also apply to power tools as well as stoves and other household appliances, or fireplaces. If we protect them from stoves, we can avoid the risk that they might get burns, but the down side is when they do try to cook something like chicken we run the risk of food poisoning. All of these things are items that can hurt children, if they are not shown what to do when they encounter them. And all of these things are items that our children will come into contact with. Kids are smart, and keen to learn if we can engage their interest. But nothing engages their interest in something as fast as us telling them they are not allowed to see it. And then they will likely make poorer decisions when they encounter them.

I have witnessed myself the differences between children who have, and have not had exposure to this sort of thing. Those that have had this introduction are in a far better and safer position than someone who has not. They are less inclined to misbehave and far less inclined to pick it up and treat it like a toy. I would want to know that if a child of mine ever came across a firearm that was not supervised, that they would make someone aware of it rather than want to follow their natural curiosity and  pick it up and have a look at it or play with it. (This scenario should never ever happen, but neither should so many other things.) They can only learn these safe behaviors if we teach them.

Safety, and their attitudes towards it, with today's children and youth is paramount. In fact it has been paramount forever but has been allowed to slip of recent times. How do we teach safe attitudes towards potential hazards in life that will approach our youth in the future when we refuse to show them? Do we put our heads in the sand and say it wont happen? From simple things like road safety, cycling, health and well being including teen STD's and pregnancy, and the other things they will come into contact with. We need to teach our youth these things along with responsibility and how to approach them.

With the election fast approaching I am hoping that this does not have a negative effect on your potential voters.

Thank you for taking the time to understand this.
Your appreciatively_

----------


## Rushy

> I sent this email to Nikki Kaye after her comments.
> 
> _Hello Nikki Kaye
> 
> I am passing some feedback and offering you the chance to clarify your views regarding the comments on the Army introducing firearms to students in conjunction with a leadership programme.
> 
> I have been following the results of this programme for a number of weeks now and all of the positive feedback from those involved. In fact there was no negative response at all until the comments by yourself and the Greens representative. I have seen the results of smaller introductions and teaching students responsibility and leadership qualities in a similar manner. And all of a sudden its "Guns in schools" I am hoping that this is an editing of your original comment by a media that I have experienced similar things with. (They dont appear to let the truth get in the way of a good headline and they seem to like scaremongering whenever they can)
> 
> Introducing young people to things like leadership and responsibility and allowing them to come into contact with firearms in a safe and supervised environment is not "Guns in schools". That quote makes it sound like armed police at the gates and teachers with carry permits. Panic mongering at its best. To be clear, we live in a relatively safe society and we do not need that type of"Guns in schools" such as the examples prior. However, we live in an outdoor society where we are legally allowed to do things like hunting and target shooting as sports and enjoy many other freedoms. With this in mind, teaching our youth responsibility and leadership, and showing them these sorts of things in a manner that takes the fascination away from these items as well as allows them to make better decisions if they come into these situations. Replace the word "Guns" with "Alcohol" or "Sexual activity" and think about the parallels for a second. Do we now have "Drugs in schools" because we teach kids about them? Do we now have "Sex in schools" because we teach them how to avoid pregnancy or STD's. Are you saying we should not teach kids personal responsibility? Personal responsibility is, from my experience, one of the core subjects that is so poorly taught that when these young adults are out in public now, we are seeing the consequences of not teaching it well. They are getting hurt and killed because that have not learnt behavioral boundaries. They know that there are no consequences for their actions because they have not been taught any.
> ...


Kudos.

----------


## sako75

As long as no one writes in text slang which I hate with a passion, I don't really care (much)

I met Nikki Kaye once at Government House and thought she seemed really nice. So much for first impressions

The media stated the students were photographed 'wielding' weapons. For Fucks sake they were posing with massive grins on their faces, an experience they will never forget.
Good on the school and Armyon the programme

----------


## Pauli

@Sylvester No and I would like to think it is because they trust me to instruct their children in the safe handling and use of a firearm - something I am very pedantic about. I also make a point of telling them about all the other cool things the kids do on camp too e.g. catching their first fish off the beach with a surfcaster, spending the night in the bush sleeping underneath the stars (with the appropriate gear of course) etc.

----------


## Pointer

@Pauli thank you for doing what you do!

----------


## kotuku

Is masochism your forte systolic?

It seems you love to get a thrashing of late.

Perhaps a spot of perserveration in ye old genes too eh what?

----------


## systolic

> But being grammatically incorrect is ok? ah hang on, I'll fix it for ya...
> 
> ...I for one, simply cannot take anyone THAT writes like an eight year old seriously.
> or is it...
> I for one, simply cannot take seriously, anyone who writes like an eight year old.
> But you may have almost got away with just putting a comma in between 'seriously' and 'who", perhaps? but nah, you wouldn't get your punctuation wrong on a public forum now would you?
> 
> Or you could get over yourself because we know what you meant even though you didn't type it out absobloodylutely perfectly.


I'm perfectly happy with what I've written. If you don't like it, there are some instructions below.

----------


## Dougie

> Do you gauge the content of a man's character based on his grammar? 
> 
> I sincerely hope not. An example if you will, I've a few friends that are not wordsmiths by their own admission. They know how to operate tools safely, about welding, metallurgy, mechanics, electrics, handling hazardous materials and so on - all of whom are more than adept at their chosen professions and are people whom, when the need arises, I rely upon to do things for me that I am unable to do.
> 
> Any of these people would be qualified to teach someone how to do the job - some do.


I'm an engeen-
I'm an enjenee-
I'm an enginhee-

I'm good with math. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> I'm an engeen-
> I'm an enjenee-
> I'm an enginhee-
> 
> I'm good with math. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked the one written in the desk.

First guy writes, "I never used to know how to spell injuneer. Now I are one."

Someone came along and wrote, "You're illiterate."

The first guy writes a couple of days later, going by the hand writing and pen, "Yes, three months."

----------


## Pengy

They teach dog safety in schools, so why not guns.

----------


## gadgetman

> I don't get it...


Read illegitimate instead of illiterate because you're illiterate.  :Wink:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

When I was at High School (1998-2002) we had a trap shooting range out the back that we used to go blast clays on every weekend (boarding school) and sometimes during PE classes so the day boys could have a crack. We also had small bore shooting during school hours for those who chose to and would go on school organised pig hunts and deer stalking some weekends also.

----------


## Russian 22.

> When I was at High School (1998-2002) we had a trap shooting range out the back that we used to go blast clays on every weekend (boarding school) and sometimes during PE classes so the day boys could have a crack. We also had small bore shooting during school hours for those who chose to and would go on school organised pig hunts and deer stalking some weekends also.


My "well rounded " inner city education just got a lot more rubbish.

----------


## Pengy

I know of a guy (friend of well known forum member) who runs and Archery class, including hunting days, at a SI college. 
All good stuff in my humble opinion

----------


## Pauli

Thank you all for the endorsement and words of encouragement - no surprises there! Nonetheless, much appreciated.

----------


## Hutch

It's good that there are still plenty of people out there willing to spend the time to help kids experience such things. My son recently attended the scout jamboree.  Every kid there got to shoot a 22 and shotgun. There were about 2500 kids there. They also gave every one of them a ride in a helicopter. Some very generous companies and pilots out there.
The local scout Troup had a night recently shooting air rifles. They loved it but watching them handling the rifles demonstrated how safe handling of a firearm does not come naturally to 12-14 yr olds who have had no previous experience . They needed close supervision and constant reinforcement of safe practice. 
Hats off to those of you willing to give you time to enable these kids to benefit from your knowledge and experience.

----------


## kotuku

Hey diastolic-areyou a Consumate Unimpressed Nonsensical Type or is it your mission in life to be a total misery guts :ORLY:  :XD:  :Psmiley: 
Yup Im calling ya babyface.
 bad grammar is intended as a fat wee mouse to a big fat hungry trout :Omg:

----------


## Wirehunt

> Good on the Army.
> 
> Giving kids a dose of real education.
> 
> And what's wrong with the Army recruiting in schools giving kids another bloody good career choice to think about.
> 
> The Gangs already do this .... Don't see Nikki Kaye calling for and immediate policy on this issue now do we!
> 
> When I was at intermediate in the 70s we had a Youth Aid Police Officer come talk to our class.
> ...


Yeah well, they lost one new recruit.   The boy was all for joining,  I showed him the pig island base on our way past, all good.   Then he met the locals....fuck that says he, I'm not living in this shithole  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------

